# Top Gear - Gorge - South of France



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Two weeks ago on Top Gear there was a feature of Jeremy Clarkson trying to beat a free climber up a gorge and base jumper down a gorge. I know this was somewhere in the South of France. Anyone know which Gorge this was as it looks brilliant motor biking country. I have tried the Top Gear Website but no luck.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

It was the Verdon Gorge, try

http://www.provenceweb.fr/e/groupes/verdon/pays.htm

for a bit more detail


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Robin Hood. What a good web site this is.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> Thanks Robin Hood. What a good web site this is.


We aim to please.
The emphasis is on the Community aspect.

We try to help each other. Everybody has something to give.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi grouch,

The Verdon Gorge is indeed great cycling/motor cycling/sports car country. 

You need to be aware though that this will only be so at selected times of the year. If you go in the French peak holiday season it is a traffic nightmare and you will encounter many tourist coaches as well as Camping-Cars by the score etc etc. as well as the aforementioned types of vehicle.

Nobby


----------

